
Microsoft tablet OS not coming until fall 2012? - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/03/microsoft-tablet-os-not-coming-until-fall-2012/
======
drobilla
Microsoft playing the "Look everyone, we're going to do that too - and more!
The greatest thing ever is coming out from us real soon now so you should
stick with us and not switch to that shiny thing over there" game is hardly
surprising...

What's the Windows version right around the corner this time? 8? Oh. /This/
time it's going to be great, honest? Tablets? Yeah... exciting.

Whatever, Microsoft. Fool me once...

~~~
jrubyer
If you actually think about this for more than 5 seconds, you'd realise that
they're releasing an OS that's both a successor to windows 7 and a tablet OS.
It's like Apple merging iOS and OSX[1] and releasing it as OSX 10.8!

[1] yes, both have same core, but they have _different_ set of
functionalities. And they are gonna merge it somewhere down the road.

------
flashgordon
Great so MS goes back to the drawing back after a huge realisation at the
unveiling of the iPad2. Oh Thats right there _wont_ be another iPad in 2012!

